# Official problem solver thread



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*where*

so anyone know where I can get my fingers on that Cinta Pump?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*so much*

Anyway I talked to Kim at All-Wall inquiring if we DT members get a discount and yes it really is so, 

Thanks to the person who posted on a thread...

Other than that can a guy delete this thread ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Anyway I talked to Kim at All-Wall inquiring if we DT members get a discount and yes it really is so,
> 
> Thanks to the person who posted on a thread...
> 
> Other than that can a guy delete this thread ?


But this is the official problem solving thread:thumbup:

and I have a problem:yes:

What ta hell does this thread mean ?????


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> But this is the official problem solving thread:thumbup:
> 
> and I have a problem:yes:
> 
> What ta hell does this thread mean ?????



I knew2 you would show up and take a turn at me, five Cents man I tryed to make a Problemsolver thread but you teamed all the boys against me and no one posted here so I said Fuk it, even tryed to delete it and all 

So I think we can just call it the Official Fuk it thread


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I knew2 you would show up and take a turn at me, five Cents man I tryed to make a Problemsolver thread but you teamed all the boys against me and no one posted here so I said Fuk it, even tryed to delete it and all
> 
> So I think we can just call it the Official Fuk it thread


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You made me google John Lee Pettimore b/c of your signature

Well my name's John Lee Pettimore 
Same as my daddy and his daddy before 
You hardly ever saw Grandaddy down here 
He only came to town about twice a year 
He'd buy a hundred pounds of yeast and some copper line 
Everybody knew that he made moonshine 
Now the revenue man wanted Grandaddy bad 
He headed up the holler with everything he had 
It's before my time but I've been told 
He never came back from Copperhead RoadNow Daddy ran the whiskey in a big block Dodge 
Bought it at an auction at the Mason's Lodge 
Johnson County Sheriff painted on the side 
Just shot a coat of primer then he looked inside 
Well him and my uncle tore that engine down 
I still remember that rumblin' sound 
Well the sheriff came around in the middle of the night 
Heard mama cryin', knew something wasn't right 
He was headed down to Knoxville with the weekly load 
You could smell the whiskey burnin' down Copperhead Road
I volunteered for the Army on my birthday 
They draft the white trash first,'round here anyway 
I done two tours of duty in Vietnam 
And I came home with a brand new plan 
I take the seed from Colombia and Mexico 
I plant it up the holler down Copperhead Road 
Well the D.E.A.'s got a chopper in the air 
I wake up screaming like I'm back over there 
I learned a thing or two from ol' Charlie don't you know 
You better stay away from Copperhead Road


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Anyway I talked to Kim at All-Wall inquiring if we DT members get a discount and yes it really is so,
> 
> Thanks to the person who posted on a thread...
> 
> Other than that can a guy delete this thread ?


Here's a link to the thread offering the discount....It's worth getting Kim to set it up for you, http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/drywall-talk-members-discount-all-wall-2209/
Thanks Allwall...a very efficient business you've got there.:thumbsup:
And thanks to Cazna for texting and reminding me about the discount offer just in the knick of time.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What did you buy Kiwiman?
Personaly with the Aussie dollar the way it is I reckon that I have reinvigorated the US economy with what I have spent at All wall & Al`s Taping recently.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> What did you buy Kiwiman?
> Personaly with the Aussie dollar the way it is I reckon that I have reinvigorated the US economy with what I have spent at All wall & Al`s Taping recently.


I finally ordered a DM 5.5" box, a flat mud head for the tube and a couple of other trinkets.....I'm trying to keep up with the toolman (Cazna) . I hear ya on the dollar, unbelievable what it is now, here the NZ dollar buys more $US than $AU, almost unheard of....but I like it :sneaky2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done Kiwiman. Try the 5.5 for cover coating your tape.:thumbsup:
I have just ordered a 4" Tapeworm head and a columbia roller as well as some other sundries. Keep up with Cazna? Na I want to beet him:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been asked to come in and fix a major problem. $ or 5 months ago I was asked to bid a MONSTER HOUSE up north... was really excited at opportuniity. Just over 15000' of floor 68000' of rock:blink: Biggest house Ive ever bid. 4 story spiral stairtower with a dome ceiling,another dome in dining,another staiirway thats 4 stories and radius walls all the way up,barrel ceilings thruout and a groin vault(new to me) .In fact thats how I found this site researching radius walls. Long story short, H/Os got involved in the bidding and took a low baller out of Eastern Idaho,GC wanted me but H/O wanted lowest bid. GC tld h/o that if Drywaller didnt perform they could call me in to take over....;got a call:yes:the guy has got almost half hung,no lids yet,alot of 1 sidr for insul.little here little there. Loose ends galore.Found out last night that I may be heade up north Monday:thumbsup: . I gave a very comfortable price and they are trying too talk me down a few thousand.Could take it off and still be OK but my gut tells me too stick by my guns and not drop.Also a 6 week deadline with a 700.00 a day stinger. Pushing for an extra week,looks like they agree....What to do???


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What's a few grand to an h/o that can build a home like that?
I'm with you man . I wouldn't drop it a dime.

Good luck bending that 5/8.  lol.. Sounds like quite the project .
I would love to see pics of that one.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so anyone know where I can get my fingers on that Cinta Pump?


 
Here ya go Bazooka joe

http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1140-cinta-long-stroke-rapid-clean-pump-w-tall-box-filler.aspx


You guys got a long way to go to catch me on the tools, Actually its a little sad, I cant think of anything more that i could get  Feel free to drop a suggestion, If i did then its just doubling up, and ive even already done that, Your right bazooka joe, Ah Fuk It:jester:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Stick to your guns. Quality always costs a little more.:thumbup:
Some pics would be nice.
How do you tackle the domes?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Here ya go Bazooka joe
> 
> http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1140-cinta-long-stroke-rapid-clean-pump-w-tall-box-filler.aspx
> 
> ...


http://www.autoslam.com/:blink::blink:;)You got two of these cazna?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> http://www.autoslam.com/:blink::blink:;)You got two of these cazna?


 
That link didnt show up moore, I hope it was two pairs of , And unfortunatly, No i dont :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> That link didnt show up moore, I hope it was two pairs of , And unfortunatly, No i dont :whistling2:


sorry,, check out longest piece of no-coat thread.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> Stick to your guns. Quality always costs a little more.:thumbup:
> Some pics would be nice.
> How do you tackle the domes?


yes that I would like to know also .. I've worked witches caps,,and barrels ,,but never played a dome ... :blink:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> You guys got a long way to go to catch me on the tools, Actually its a little sad, I cant think of anything more that i could get  Feel free to drop a suggestion, Ah Fuk It:jester:


 
Have you got a bucket warmer????? To heat your water up??????


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

They obviosly want you to do the job Chris. Time to play hard ball:thumbsup:. 
And as Moore said whats a few K to a HO on a job that size.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

chris said:


> Also a 6 week deadline with a 700.00 a day stinger. Pushing for an extra week,looks like they agree....What to do???


No way.

There are too many variables outside your control for which you end up footing the bill. I wouldn't touch any job that was threatening to backcharge me before I even started. Especially when they're calling you in to rescue the job AND lowballing you for a second time.

And what happened to the other guy? Was the work (which you are now expected to make flawless) no good? Did he not get paid his progress claim and took a walk? I'd see if I could talk to him and get the story. And no one more local will do the job? Somethin' fishy here. Idk man... I've got a little alarm bell ringing. Hope it goes ok for you but I'd pass if I had other work.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Headed up Monday to sign contract and start work:thumbup:Have to work Saurday and Sunday and possibly Monday night to tie up a couple smaller jobs. Got my price,I think it was just a powerplay with the 3 grand and all.Forgot to take pics of house other than loose ends. Will get some Monday.Here is a few,the one picture is really hard to tell but its a barrel ceiling with points on 4 corners:blink:Challenging:yesie shaped teardrop pieces for domes,then tape


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

found one more pic,spiral stairtower,not a good pic


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

6 weeks with no snags ,,,the best of luck to ya chris :thumbsup: really nice money maker.... shake that money maker..:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Have you got a bucket warmer????? To heat your water up??????


2Bjr wants to get one of those now, he was all excited when he seen the spray guy own one. He thought it would be nice to have warm water to clean the tools with. I was more shocked when he said the words "clean tools" , never heard those words spoken from him before


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

chris said:


> I have been asked to come in and fix a major problem. $ or 5 months ago I was asked to bid a MONSTER HOUSE up north... was really excited at opportuniity. Just over 15000' of floor 68000' of rock:blink: Biggest house Ive ever bid. 4 story spiral stairtower with a dome ceiling,another dome in dining,another staiirway thats 4 stories and radius walls all the way up,barrel ceilings thruout and a groin vault(new to me) .In fact thats how I found this site researching radius walls. Long story short, H/Os got involved in the bidding and took a low baller out of Eastern Idaho,GC wanted me but H/O wanted lowest bid. GC tld h/o that if Drywaller didnt perform they could call me in to take over....;got a call:yes:the guy has got almost half hung,no lids yet,alot of 1 sidr for insul.little here little there. Loose ends galore.Found out last night that I may be heade up north Monday:thumbsup: . I gave a very comfortable price and they are trying too talk me down a few thousand.Could take it off and still be OK but my gut tells me too stick by my guns and not drop.Also a 6 week deadline with a 700.00 a day stinger. Pushing for an extra week,looks like they agree....What to do???



guts don't lie


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> guts don't lie


Agreed

And a $700 stinger per day ?????? I would be wanting a lot of money up front then. I never trust the super rich, they have too much money, time, and lawyers on their side. Money is just a game to them. Seems like every time you hear a story where a guy in our trade gets screwed over big time, it's the filthy rich that do it:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Have you got a bucket warmer????? To heat your water up??????


Dont really need one, It dosnt get that cold were i am, What is it, Like a fish tank warmer thing??


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*Turbulance*



cazna said:


> Here ya go Bazooka joe
> 
> http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1140-cinta-long-stroke-rapid-clean-pump-w-tall-box-filler.aspx
> 
> ...


well ya got me on the tools Cazna,

it all started when I hit some turbulance in the old Elderado, the next day I had to carry :donatello:my tools on the subway, the sh$t was so heavy I vowed I would only buy tools really needed, but now I'm starting to think fuk it I just had a Kiwi throwed at me, like wake up, so you got me there I will buy tools from now on


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck wi it man, and I think you'll need it! Looks a bit of a nightmare job to be honest and I'm kind of siding wi Jason on this one but you're in a better position to tell so all I can say is good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Good luck wi it man, and I think you'll need it! Looks a bit of a nightmare job to be honest and I'm kind of siding wi Jason on this one but you're in a better position to tell so all I can say is good luck:thumbsup:



Thats just it you have to have siding experience to do that job


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well ya got me on the tools Cazna,
> 
> it all started when I hit some turbulance in the old Elderado, the next day I had to carry :donatello:my tools on the subway, the sh$t was so heavy I vowed I would only buy tools really needed, but now I'm starting to think fuk it I just had a Kiwi throwed at me, like wake up, so you got me there I will buy tools from now on


Good man, I have an animal shelter here thats getting built with free labour from local trades, I said i would do some, So are a few others, So now im thinking dam, I could get stuck in with the zooka, wipedown kinfe and boxes and bowl it out quick, But there will be other guys there taping by hand so im not silly enough to show em what i got, So i will be pissin about on the hand tools going slow as well  Moral of the story, Get The F ing tools and quit f ing about :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Good man, I have an animal shelter here thats getting built with free labour from local trades, I said i would do some, So are a few others, So now im thinking dam, I could get stuck in with the zooka, wipedown kinfe and boxes and bowl it out quick, But there will be other guys there taping by hand so im not silly enough to show em what i got, So i will be pissin about on the hand tools going slow as well  Moral of the story, Get The F ing tools and quit f ing about :whistling2:


**** I thought you were going to go into that space stuff again and call me an apprentice and come over to the darkside stuff


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

knew I should not have bought those Skywalker stilts


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dont really need one, It dosnt get that cold were i am, What is it, Like a fish tank warmer thing??


I think you really need one Cazna the clean, hot water cleans the tools up faster when you let them soak. Gets them really,really clean. so you would really really like one:yes:

Here's a link for you http://www.nextag.com/water-bucket-heater/stores-html


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think you really need one Cazna the clean, hot water cleans the tools up faster when you let them soak. Gets them really,really clean. so you would really really like one:yes:
> 
> Here's a link for you http://www.nextag.com/water-bucket-heater/stores-html



he is really really right the hotwater does break down to mud faster, and sure beets the cold water in the morning also


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Agreed
> 
> And a $700 stinger per day ?????? I would be wanting a lot of money up front then. I never trust the super rich, they have too much money, time, and lawyers on their side. Money is just a game to them. Seems like every time you hear a story where a guy in our trade gets screwed over big time, it's the filthy rich that do it:yes:


I will let the man upstairs take care of that But must admit a little nervous:sweatdrop:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Jason said:


> No way.
> 
> There are too many variables outside your control for which you end up footing the bill. I wouldn't touch any job that was threatening to backcharge me before I even started. Especially when they're calling you in to rescue the job AND lowballing you for a second time.
> 
> And what happened to the other guy? Was the work (which you are now expected to make flawless) no good? Did he not get paid his progress claim and took a walk? I'd see if I could talk to him and get the story. And no one more local will do the job? Somethin' fishy here. Idk man... I've got a little alarm bell ringing. Hope it goes ok for you but I'd pass if I had other work.


Have thought about all the variables,the other drywaller was the lowballer,he signed contract before he started,just like I would have,all jobs have deadlines/stingers. Some just arent as big,some are bigger and some guys just trust you to get it done.Little nervous but who wouldnt be? A good nervous...Half the rock is there and screws,2 pallets mud,40 sheets Quietrock,case of green glue. 29000,or close to is up,he supposedly cleaned up a bunch of loose end and tookdown a bunch that was supposed to be quietrock Its cleaned and scrapped .Also about 8 cases of babybull trimtrk already on site .He also had a 1 man show guy string some tape in loft Guy in his 50s or so heavyset,asked me for a job while I was up there . May keep him around.
Scaffolding provided,staging in stairs built by gc. Fingers crossed.May have to get a good camera or just figure out how to use the one I have.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Just make sure you can take draws every week while you're working and it's not expected that you get nothing until 6 months after paint or some nonsense. Hope it goes ok for you, Chris.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Jason said:


> Just make sure you can take draws every week while you're working and it's not expected that you get nothing until 6 months after paint or some nonsense. Hope it goes ok for you, Chris.


dont see draws every week an option...that would be nice,just doesnt happen. Once a month,get invoice filled out (properly) by end of month,check within a week to 10 days after. Might miss first draw other than material,but the next one will be sweet


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2Bjr wants to get one of those now, he was all excited when he seen the spray guy own one. He thought it would be nice to have warm water to clean the tools with. I was more shocked when he said the words "clean tools" , never heard those words spoken from him before


We used to leave the bucket of clean water by the 220 heater over night... or you can by a bucket heater... tell JR that in australia all the base and cornice mudd (Gage here) youll need a jack hammer to clean your tools... lot's of aussie's call there mudd Gage and Boarding is FIXING and Taping Is SETTING... sounds kinda weird but i guess we are down under..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> We used to leave the bucket of clean water by the 220 heater over night... or you can by a bucket heater... tell JR that in australia all the base and cornice mudd (Gage here) youll need a jack hammer to clean your tools... lot's of aussie's call there mudd Gage and Boarding is FIXING and Taping Is SETTING... sounds kinda weird but i guess we are down under..


 
As far as I know the term gauge comes from "gaugeing" the amount needed when mixing powder based mud.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> We used to leave the bucket of clean water by the 220 heater over night... or you can by a bucket heater... tell JR that in australia all the base and cornice mudd (Gage here) youll need a jack hammer to clean your tools... lot's of aussie's call there mudd Gage and Boarding is FIXING and Taping Is SETTING... sounds kinda weird but i guess we are down under..


boarding is fixing, I would half to agree with that term if your the taper

I think we all do the same with the heaters. Once I had to stay on a high rise job site during the winter. I would run around near the end of the night, putting metal buckets full of water in front of heaters , (metal ones heat up better) and would fill a bath tub to wash up. Must be some of that Scottish blood in me, I was too cheap to pay for a hotel:whistling2:

I wouldn't mind a bucket heater on sanding days. I always get a nice clean bucket of water for that lovely day of dust. It would be nice if the water was nice and warm to wash up with:yes:

Now Cazna will buy one after reading this post


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> boarding is fixing, I would half to agree with that term if your the taper
> 
> I think we all do the same with the heaters. Once I had to stay on a high rise job site during the winter. I would run around near the end of the night, putting metal buckets full of water in front of heaters , (metal ones heat up better) and would fill a bath tub to wash up. Must be some of that Scottish blood in me, I was too cheap to pay for a hotel:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Well the way you go on about that heater I'm starting to wonder if your making a portable shower?


----------

